# Pubic hair preferences (for men and women)



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I know it is a personal preference for each person, but what are the opinions on how much or how little pubic hair men and women should keep? 

My wife used to shave all but a "landing strip" patch, but over the last year has stopped shaving all tother. I dont mind it either way, but I noticed she was much more confident about herself when she was shaving.

I also trim, and it seems to bug her. She is insistant that men "should be hairy" and I should not trim at all. I think it is a bit unruley... 

Your thoughts?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

This question about hair popped into my head last night. My youngest daughter walked out of the shower and I was standing right there. I thought "oh, I don't want to see that." I know the current trend is to shave completely. That is true for women and increasingly true for men. Personally, I want to see hair. Hair of a mature woman. I don't want to see a vag that looks like it belongs to my 9 year old daughter.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll speak for both my SO and myself... I don't think either of us look at the other one's bare parts, and say "boy, that looks like a young person's genitals". Rather, we appreciate the way bare smooth slick skin feels, particularly when engaged with tongues and lips. If that makes us perverts, than lock us up. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Please review the SIM forum rules.


----------

